

Tell HN: AWS upload bandwidth free until the end of October - cperciva

Amazon announced back in December that they were going to provide free upload bandwidth until the end of June (i.e., today) -- looks like they've decided to extend this, because the pricing tables on the AWS website are showing upload bandwidth as being free until the end of October now.
======
pierrefar
It wasn't announced on the blog, but the S3 pricing table says so:
<http://aws.amazon.com/s3/#pricing>

~~~
cperciva
All the pricing tables say so -- this is what I meant by "the pricing tables
on the AWS website are showing..." :-)

~~~
pierrefar
Yes, good catch :) I wanted to see if the official blog said anything (usually
does) but it didn't, so I just linked to the pricing table as a reference to
your post.

